

Expired Domains – Sorted by Original Registration Year - d99kris
http://www.expireddomains.net/deleted-com-domains/?start=0&o=abirth&r=a

======
sharkweek
Just a little heads up -- old and expired domains require a very healthy dose
of due diligence before purchasing for those of you considering the option.
It's not uncommon to see folks snatch up a vanity domain only to have all the
toxicity that the previous owner injected into it affect the new owner's
business.

Do your homework on what sort of links are pointing at it, why it's being
sold, if it's under any sort of search penalty, etc.

It's not impossible to recover an old domain from spammy SEO, but it's not a
task taken lightly.

~~~
rhizome
It would be cool to include a poison-factor in these lists, where the domain
available is checked against Google or other spam-tracking sites to gauge its
health.

~~~
TrainedMonkey
I thought that what PR -1 meant.

------
jcyr
Seeing these domains makes me a little sad. There are at least some which are
ultimately the end of a failed struggle to survive. How long did John Clarke
give it a go with JohnClarkeGuitar.com (2011) before he knew it wouldn't work
out? How long did he hold onto the domain still, just because he couldn't let
it go.

~~~
kfk
Hey, I like Clarke, I learned few of his songs, I don't think he is doing so
badly: [http://www.johnclarkemusic.com/](http://www.johnclarkemusic.com/)

But yeah, I get your point.

~~~
jcyr
Interesting! Wayback shows no site, just a landing page. A potential dream
never pursued?

------
icefox
ylcos.com - surprised lycos let this slip

AlienDomination.com - a game just waiting to be made

boxes-r-us.com - could also be a game :)

tenbucksclub.com - wheres the guy that imports candy from other countries

~~~
RaSoJo
2 out of those 4 just got taken :) I so wanted AlienDomination.com

------
neotek
So, so many bizarre porn-related domains.

~~~
antsar
Welcome to the Internet!

------
eddywebs
any idea about the source of data for expired domains ?

------
NKCSS
Too bad someone already snatched softwarecartel.com :P
[https://www.transip.nl/whois/prm/softwarecartel.com](https://www.transip.nl/whois/prm/softwarecartel.com)

------
Aldo_MX
Sorry if this looks like an advertisement, but I found these 2.95 .com
registration coupons for godaddy:

ROCK295 | IAP295C | cjcfw295c

It may be useful for someone.

------
cordite
What happens to domains in the mean time when they are expired? What's the
policy between registrars?

------
buckbova
TheFashionableMale.com

Looks like there was a big fan of Mallrats.

------
yeldarb
Does Google still factor domain age into their ranking algorithm?

~~~
thejosh
According to google they wipe pagerank on expiry, but a little trick flippers
use is flip the domain quickly before an update.

------
Herald_MJ
These are just the ones which expired in the last 24 hours.

~~~
TophWells
There's more behind the login wall.

------
taigeair
so I can buy some domains by using this for research?

------
notastartup
can you just buy these domains through any domain shop? or do you have to buy
it through this website?

~~~
jfturcot
Sure you can, just got one of them with dnsimple.

